# Christmas bulk



## CG (Dec 25, 2016)

265.8 up from 258.2 a week ago. MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## charley (Dec 26, 2016)

... it's probable it is only baby fat, & will come right off ....by the way Cgrant, merry xmas..


----------



## CG (Dec 26, 2016)

Easy come easy go?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

I woke up three lbs heavier this morning. But I ate whatever the fuck was in front of me yesterday after popping like three zyrtec. Definitely paying for it today.


----------



## Montego (Dec 26, 2016)

I lost a lb over the holiday lol.  

Didn't get all of my meals in with the amount of traveling I had going on.


----------



## CG (Dec 26, 2016)

Back to 262.8 after cardio and back workout today lol.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm taking a different approach..I won't be weighing myself for a few days


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm up 12 lb's in the last 6 months and none of it is muscle, the worst part is I will be going back to the gym with all of the fuckin new year resonlutioners....


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 26, 2016)

Gah!  This bulk has gotten a little out of hand for me.  Damn xmas treats and home cooked feasts..  back to the grind after the holidays... and when the leftovers are gone... and new years is out of the way... and then the birthday cake I have coming after new years.

Its rough being a fat kid.  Fuck.


----------



## charley (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I'm taking a different approach..I won't be weighing myself for a few days




.... this approach is highly recommended , at least wait until you've finished off all available holiday comfort foods....    ..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

charley said:


> .... this approach is highly recommended , at least wait until you've finished off all available holiday comfort foods....    ..



Yup..because that half of a chocolate orange I ate today won't help the scale at all tomorrow


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Yup..because that half of a chocolate orange I ate today won't help the scale at all tomorrow


Those damn chocolate oranges are where its at!


----------



## Montego (Dec 26, 2016)

Lol.  Sounds like everyone who has to wait till Monday to start a diet lol.

You can have the holiday foods, just set yourself up during the week so you can enjoy them on that day. Just don't eat a whole pie and Polish it off with a gallon of egg nog


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

Montego said:


> Lol.  Sounds like everyone who has to wait till Monday to start a diet lol.
> 
> You can have the holiday foods, just set yourself up during the week so you can enjoy them on that day. Just don't eat a whole pie and Polish it off with a gallon of egg nog



.
how bout like..two pieces of one pie..then two of another..but I only drank water

thats gotta be good enough right?



If I didn't see a good trend on my graphs I would have given up with as much as my weight jumps around


----------



## CG (Dec 26, 2016)

Wait. Drinking a whole bottle of wine and a few eggnog/bourbons isn't normal?


----------



## Montego (Dec 27, 2016)

SheriV said:


> .
> how bout like..two pieces of one pie..then two of another..but I only drank water
> 
> thats gotta be good enough right?
> ...


Any fruit in the pie? This might make it acceptable. 


Cgrant said:


> Wait. Drinking a whole bottle of wine and a few eggnog/bourbons isn't normal?


Only if you are a retired Vietnam veteran who wears his camo patch jacket to the bar every day.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2016)

Montego said:


> Any fruit in the pie? This might make it acceptable.
> 
> Only if you are a retired Vietnam veteran who wears his camo patch jacket to the bar every day.



Apple and pumpkin


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2016)

And they were homemade so no packaged ingredients or preservatives


----------



## CG (Dec 27, 2016)

Montego said:


> Only if you are a retired Vietnam veteran who wears his camo patch jacket to the bar every day.



Fml. What if it's only on holidays


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2016)

Who else got fat? Cmon ..I know you're lurking


----------



## CG (Dec 27, 2016)

When she gets you but not your diet


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 28, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Who else got fat? Cmon ..I know you're lurking



I am completely disgusted with myself, but on the upside I am a hard gainer so i put on 12 pounds, maybe I can convert a couple of those pounds into something other than blub....


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2016)

I woke up like this

Thanks trenbolone


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2016)

...  Tren Sweat  ....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 28, 2016)

your feet are still flat


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2016)

SheriV said:


> your feet are still flat


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 28, 2016)

SheriV said:


> your feet are still flat



and he cuts his nails with a bread knife...


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> and he cuts his nails with a bread knife...



Sorry we don't all get mani pedis with the girls every week you big metrosexual


----------



## SheriV (Dec 28, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> and he cuts his nails with a bread knife...




.
I cant say anything- since a bunch of mine fell off from blisters under them ..a couple look odd after they grew back


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Sorry we don't all get mani pedis with the girls every week you big metrosexual




... sad to say your nails look the same as mine, my nails are so thick that sometimes I use 'wire cutters' for my big toe's ....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 28, 2016)

how the hell did your weight fluctuate like 7lbs in two days?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2016)

SheriV said:


> how the hell did your weight fluctuate like 7lbs in two days?



Water weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 28, 2016)

ya but that's a lot! I do maybe 6-8 lbs in water weight but I have raging estrogen compared to you guys


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2016)

.. a very powerful bowel movement ?!?!?!?!      ....


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2016)

Prince said:


> Water weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. Super high salt from Saturday and Sunday and tons of carbs (over 300g) plus booze


SheriV said:


> ya but that's a lot! I do maybe 6-8 lbs in water weight but I have raging estrogen compared to you guys


Me too


charley said:


> .. a very powerful bowel movement ?!?!?!?!      ....



Quite a few to be honest


Hey, tacos are cool if there's mostly protein right?

Queso taco with steak :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not pictured. Corn tortilla taco and all the drinks I've had (bourbon x2 and leinenkugel cranberry ginger shandy x2)

Fuck me it's a Wednesday. Scales gon be ugly tomorrow


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2016)

Update. Another taco. Dieting is hard. Self control is harder

Gonna wake up at 263.2


----------



## CG (Dec 29, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Update. Another taco. Dieting is hard. Self control is harder
> 
> Gonna wake up at 263.2



Update. 260.2. Not too bad for all the shit I did last night


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 29, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Sorry we don't all get mani pedis with the girls every week you big metrosexual



Actually I took a good lokk at mine this morning and they look sorta like yours..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm up three lbs from christmas..also carb and sodium loaded. It doesn't show any signs of dropping


----------



## CG (Dec 29, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Actually I took a good lokk at mine this morning and they look sorta like yours..



Lmao. You wear steel toe shoes at all? The worst


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 29, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Lmao. You wear steel toe shoes at all? The worst



I just got out of them after 30 years, every sock had a hole by the big toe.....


----------



## Montego (Dec 29, 2016)

If I do keto for 2 days I'll drop 11lbs or so.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm about to eat Mac n cheese and rum cake. Fuck the scale


Hey Monte...you know anything about exogenous ketones?


----------



## Montego (Dec 29, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I'm about to eat Mac n cheese and rum cake. Fuck the scale
> 
> 
> Hey Monte...you know anything about exogenous ketones?


I played with them a few years back when I got heavy into keto and saw definite benefit.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 29, 2016)

I was thinking of utilizing then for fast ketosis.... I'm a 3/4 day before I get into it and the transition headaches destroy new no matter how much water/electrolytes I consume 

Once I hit it I'm good but the lead up is bad. 

I remember slipping outside at work and sitting on the phone with a friend kind of crying but trying not to over the crushing head pain.


----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2016)

Montego said:


> If I do keto for 2 days I'll drop 11lbs or so.




,,,, they say[whoever that is] that it takes a week or more of almost zero carbs to kick off a ketogenic diet.....


----------



## CG (Dec 29, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I just got out of them after 30 years, every sock had a hole by the big toe.....



Ugh, I gotta wear these steel toe wingtip oxfords all the time and my dress socks are fuckin rekt


----------



## SheriV (Dec 29, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,,, they say[whoever that is] that it takes a week or more of almost zero carbs to kick off a ketogenic diet.....



Depends...if you can eat an absurd amount of fat . .throw cardio at it ...etc you can burn up glycogen pretty quick and dive right in


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 30, 2016)

Started my Christmas bulk last Christmas.  Yeah, I'm just fat.


----------

